#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Gas/oil separator

## sagbanap

Hello all,


               I am conducting gas/oil coreflood experiment. Please i need someone to give me an idea of the type of separator to use in separating the oil/gas effluent from the core sample to be able to measure the volume of oil produced .tHANKSSee More: Gas/oil separator

----------

